# zarpe del puerto



## irene.acler

Hola a tod*s 

Estoy traduciendo un contrato. Una empresa tiene que enviar los bienes a otra empresa, vía marítima:
_
EL PROVEEDOR se compromete a notificar a LA EMPRESA, inmediatamente al *zarpe del puerto *de origen y la fecha estimada de arribo de los bienes en puerto venezolano.

_No entiendo el sentido de "zarpe", que tampoco he encontrado en el DRAE. Sólo he encontrado el verbo "zarpar".

Muchas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Geviert

Hola Irene, 

en efecto, ese es el significado: zarpar, _salpare_. En tu frase debería ser una sustantivación del subjuntivo.

Ps. ¡saludos por TN!


----------



## Antpax

Hola Iri:

Sí, es lo que comenta Geviert, es la acción de zarpar. Mi duda es si el original está bien. Sería "comunicar *el* zarpe" ¿no?.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Geviert

> Mi duda es si el original está bien. Sería "comunicar *el* zarpe" ¿no?.



Al zarpe es correcto. Quiere decir al (momento del) zarpe.


----------



## Neuromante

Creo que el problema de comprensión es por un error del texto.
_
...notificar a LA EMPRESA, inmediatamente al *zarpe del puerto *de origen, y la fecha estimada de arribo de los bienes ...


_Al zarpe se debe notificar la fecha de arribo. pero con esa "Y" parece que se sale y se llega a puerto al mismo tiempo


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Lo que decís tiene sentido, pero entonces falta por indicar que es lo que se informa inmediatamente. Por contexto se supone que será el propio zarpe, pero para eso pondría "del zarpe" o incluso "el zarpe", aunque suena peor. 

Por otro lado también podría sobrar ese "y" y lo que se informa al zarpe es la fecha de llegada de los bienes, como comenta Neuro.

Bueno, como dice Neuromante, el texto no está bien redactado, al menos para mí.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Tomby

irene.acler said:


> No entiendo el sentido de "zarpe", que tampoco he encontrado en el DRAE. Sólo he encontrado el verbo "zarpar".


La acción de zarpar es *zarpa*. [vedi DRAE #2 zarpa]


----------



## Geviert

En efecto, sería más claro sin la conjunción "y": "inmediatamente....origen" sería un inciso coherente. Se notifica la fecha en este caso.



Tombatossals said:


> La acción de zarpar es *zarpa*. [vedi DRAE #2 zarpa]



En el lenguaje marítimo es masculino, el zarpe.


----------



## Tomby

Geviert said:


> En el lenguaje marítimo es masculino, el zarpe.


¿Estás seguro? ¿Puedes demostrarlo?


----------



## Geviert

Sergio Baeza Pinto (1990): Derecho marítimo (propedéutica). Editorial jurídica, Santiago de Chile, _passim_.

también online:

http://www.scribd.com/doc/4003822/DERECHO-MARITIMO-

eventualmente:

http://www.ucv.ve/en/organizacion/f...onales/pensum/optativas/derecho-maritimo.html


----------



## Tomby

Yo me quedo con lo que dice el DRAE: *la* zarpa (de un buque).

Y también con la definición de este diccionario argentino:



> Significado de "zarpa":*f*. Acción de zarpar.


Saluti! 

*Nota del moderador: Lo siento, tuve que eliminar el enlace porque es potencialmente peligroso (no es seguro que sea malo, pero por si acaso. Valoración de WOT)*


----------



## 0scar

En Google, de "la zarpa del barco/puerto" hay solo 0/1 resultados, contra "el zarpe del puerto/barco" 900 resultados de cada una.

Voy a llamar a la DRAE para que cambien "zarpa" por "zarpe", y que de paso incluyan "encastre", que hace falta para contestar otra pregunta del foro.

P.D.: En una ley argentina dice "el zarpado..."


----------



## ursu-lab

0scar said:


> En Google, de "la zarpa del barco/puerto" hay solo 0/1 resultados, contra "el zarpe del puerto/barco" 900  resultados de cada una.
> 
> Voy a llamar a la DRAE para que cambien "zarpa" por "zarpe", y que de paso incluyan "encastre", que hace falta para contestar otra pregunta del foro.
> 
> P.D.: En una ley argentina dice "el zarpado..."



Se dovessimo cambiare o aggiornare i dizionari per una trentina di occorrenze di una parola in una fantomatica lingua, staremmo freschi... 

Per una lingua che conta milioni  e milioni di parlanti e centinaia e centinaia di migliaia di chilometri di costa (cioè, un numero stratosferico di località marittime con porti e imbarcazioni) 87 risultati di "el zarpe del barco" (Oscar, sai benissimo che il risultato REALE è quello che appare nell'ultima pagina di google) e 25 (!!!) di "el zarpe del puerto" sembrano un po' pochini per non dire una miseria, non credete? 
Comunque la domanda si riferiva alla traduzione in italiano, e visto che in italiano di solito i congiuntivi non si trasformano in sostantivi così allegramente, io direi, immaginando che il senso di questa frase comunque sgrammaticata sia il seguente:

_EL PROVEEDOR se compromete a notificar a LA EMPRESA, inmediatamente al *zarpe del puerto *de origen, y la fecha estimada de arribo de los bienes en puerto venezolano.


... comunicare alla DITTA, non appena l'imbarcazione salperà dal/lascerà il porto d'origine, la data prevista....



_"Zarpe" non solo manca nel DRAE, ma non è presente nemmeno nel dizionario Seco né nel Cumbre (che comunque non prevedono neppure "zarpa" con questo significato).


----------



## irene.acler

He controlado varias veces el texto, y dices exactamente "al zarpe".
Efectivamente si esa "y" todo resulta más claro.

En Google hay muy pocos resultados, me preguntaba también si esta expresión, "al zarpe del puerto", es común o qué...


----------



## Geviert

Estimado Tomba: que sea _el zarpe _(A) no quiere decir que _la zarpa_ (B) en el DRAE sea incorrecto: quiere decir simplemente que (me cito) "en el lenguaje marítimo es masculino, el zarpe". Como se diría en lógica: no se trata de un A XOR B, sino de un simple A OR B.


Sobre las fuentes, una nota al margen, me perdonarán la sinceridad: cuando se pide demostrar algo, deben ser fuentes fidedignas las que se presenten. El DRAE, por ejemplo, es una fuente bibliográfica fidedigna que, _además_, tiene una versión electrónica online. Es una fuente. En cambio, el diccionario argentino que has linkeado Tomba (como muchos otros similares) no es en ningún modo una fuente fidedigna (ni electrónica, ni bigliográfica, perdónenme la sinceridad). Muchos de estos diccionarios online se crean sobre la base de spiders que copian los términos de otros diccionarios, para generar publicidad "semántica" (así la llaman). Tampoco google es una fuente fidedigna (mucho menos wiki-portales y símiles), dado que su algorítmo de búsqueda sigue criterios comerciales principalmente. Es mi opinión.


----------



## 0scar

EL PROVEEDOR se compromete a notificar a LA EMPRESA, inmediatamente al zarpe del puerto de origen, y la fecha estimada de arribo de los bienes en al puerto venezolano.


----------



## ursu-lab

irene.acler said:


> He controlado varias veces el texto, y dices exactamente "al zarpe".
> Efectivamente si esa "y" todo resulta más claro.
> 
> En Google hay muy pocos resultados, me preguntaba también si esta expresión, "al zarpe del puerto", es común o qué...



Be', comune a questo punto è dimostrato che non lo è, perché se non si trova in *nessun *dizionario c'è qualcosa che non va dal punto di vista linguistico. I dizionari di un certo peso (in tutti i sensi) attestano anche il linguaggio e la terminologia settoriale, in genere. 

Mi correggo, "Zarpa" (f) è presente anche nel Larousse in tre volumi della Planeta. Il povero Seco ha "soltanto" due tomi... Di questo "zarpe" (m), che più che altro sembra un mix tra "zarpar" e "embarque",  naturalmente non c'è traccia.


----------



## Tomby

¡Gracias, Geviert! Totalmente de acuerdo contigo, como siempre. O casi casi. 
Saludos,


----------



## Geviert

Esto de las manera de tratar las fuentes (diccionarios y símiles) puede ser un interesante tema (y sumamente revolucionario para nuestros debates ). Tal vez un día de estos, en el foro "solo cultural", claro.



> ¡Gracias, Geviert! Totalmente de acuerdo contigo, como siempre. O casi casi.



¡De nada Tomba! siempre te he considerado uno de mi frente de batalla (en los debates), compañero.

PS. El zarpe es también una autorización de salida (documento) de una embarcación procedente de un puerto hacia el mar o hacia otro puerto.


----------



## 0scar

Más resultados de Gugle:

"la zarpa desde el puerto"  (0)
"la zarpadada desde el puerto" (8)
"el zarpe desde el puerto" (1020)

"la zarpa del navío" (0)
"la zarpada del navío" (7)
"el zarpe del navío" (66)

"la zarpa del buque" (7)
"la zarpada del buque" (2400)
"el zarpe del buque" (57000)

Confirmado, "zarpa" es una palabra practicamente muerta.
Lo más usual acá es "la zarpada", tampoco está en el DRAE.


----------



## ursu-lab

Oscar, vedo che non c'è verso e continui a tirare acqua al tuo mulino: "el zarpe del buque" ha solo 177 occorrenze e non 57000. 

"Zarpa" (f) è sicuramente morto, su questo non ci piove, ma il problema è che "zarpe" non è ancora nato, dal punto di vista lessicografico  
Insomma, google non è un dizionario della lingua (io ne ho consultati 4 e non l'ho trovato, non mi sembra un dettaglio privo di importanza), ma un semplice motore di ricerca.



> PS. El zarpe es también una autorización de salida  (documento) de una embarcación procedente de un puerto hacia el mar o  hacia otro puerto.



E a quale Incoterm si riferisce? Perché in questo caso la terminologia è in inglese e accettata come convenzione da tutti gli operatori commerciali che effettuano scambi e trasporti marittimi internazionali.


----------



## Geviert

Perdón, se ha borrado mi post original: se busque en los diferentes portales de google (.es, .it, .cn, .de), puesto que da resultados diferentes de la palabra en cuestión (el portal catalán da otro valor). Como ya dicho, otro motivo para no fiarse. 

Ya que se quiere usar google, se busque almenos en "google libros", que tiene muchas fuentes de editoriales conocidas (en scan).


----------



## 0scar

ursu-lab said:


> El zarpe es también una autorización de salida  (documento) de una embarcación procedente de un puerto hacia el mar o  hacia otro puerto.



Buena idea, también voy llamar por eso al DRAE, para que pongan 1. *zarpe* como acción  de zarpar y como 2. *nota de zarpe*, el documento que autoriza la zarpada.


----------



## ursu-lab

"Zarpe" congiuntivo del verbo "zarpar", vorrai dire (el buque que zarpe del puerto, per es.)...
Il totale reale è quello che risulta dall'ultima pagina del risultato della ricerca e "el zarpe del buque" ne ha esattamente 177. Non una di più né una di meno, neanche impostando come lingua di ricerca lo spagnolo (cosa che ho fatto).

"Nota de zarpe" ne ha addirittura 5 (cinque!), di cui una è in un sito brasiliano.  Sicuramente la RAE accoglierà con entusiasmo la tua richiesta... 

Almeno per quanto mi riguarda, la principale fonte attendibile di una lingua è il dizionario, "google" è solo uno strumento come un altro e finora pare che non abbia fornito alcun chiarimento coi pochi dati a disposizione.
Non c'è neanche nel _Diccionario de hispanoamericanismos_, che raccoglie vocaboli non contemplati dal DRAE, anche se a questo punto è ovvio che si tratta di un termine usato prevalentemente nel continente americano...

Qui si vede, dai siti *americani *citati che contengono per es. "fecha de zarpe" con la relativa trad. in inglese, che viene usato - e tradotto - come sinonimo a volte di "partenza" e altre, più impropriamente, di "imbarco".


----------



## 0scar

Sí, mejor sería *2. documento de zarpe*, es más genérico.

Por cierto "documento de zarpa" no hay ninguno en Gugle, "documento de zarpe" hay 1800. "Autorización de zarpe" (13000), "autorización de zarpa" (7).


----------



## ursu-lab

Uff, "documento de zarpe" ha 59 occorrenze, non 1800 (e "solo" in siti americani).


----------



## Geviert

> Il totale reale è quello che risulta dall'ultima pagina del risultato  della ricerca e "el zarpe del buque" ne ha esattamente 177. *Non una di  più né una di meno*.


_
Non una di  più né una di meno *s*_*olo *en el portal catalán de google que usas, Ursu: en cada país el resultado de cada portal de google es diferente (no hablo de impostare le lingue di ricerca, atención:como repito mil veces, las páginas google.es., google.de, google.it). Esta diferencia de resultados es una prueba de lo poco fiables que son este tipos de fuentes. En el alemán da 55,900 entradas, el portal español (ojo, que sería más recomendable) da 56,600. 

PS. El programa del forum me borra los links que pongo, tendrás que descubrirlos sola.

PS II. no se puede buscar "documento de zarpe" entre comillas como criterio de búsqueda: le pides al buscador que busque una contradicción (zarpe es ya un documento) . Tienes que digitar documento+zarpe o símiles. (99,500 entradas, ojo).


----------



## honeyheart

Una pequeña corrección:



irene.acler said:


> Una empresa tiene que enviar los bienes a otra empresa, por vía marítima:


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias 



honeyheart said:


> Una pequeña corrección:


----------

